# Air bag control module: 65535 fault code



## msa6 (Apr 28, 2004)

Just back from repair shop and he tells me this is the fault code that came up when I brought the '03 Passat in with the air bag light on. 
Do I have any choice other than to pay $678 plus labor to get a new one installed, presuming I'd like working air bags? Any other possible cause, or possible solutions?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/65535


----------



## msa6 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the lead here.
The repair guy told me there was no other possibility: not wiring, it needs to be replaced. And then gave me the "what do you want to do?" thing, as in "give me the credit card or call it a day".
Should I "get a second opinion", perhaps a guy willing to take a look at the wiring? Is there any shot the dealer will give me any recommendation short of getting a new module? 
Finally, I just had a bunch of rear end body work done as a result of being rear-ended. Since I got the car back, there have been some funny electrical things going on: buttons not coming up or going down, left rear window stopped working briefly yesterday. Any chance these issues, and the air bag problem, could somehow be related to the body work? We're talking work done a ways away from where the module is located, but is there anything to think about here?
Thanks!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Air bag control module: 65535 fault code (msa6)*

What kind of car? $678 sounds like a lot for an airbag module.
-Uwe-


----------



## msa6 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Air bag control module: 65535 fault code (Uwe)*

Passat 2003. Was told by the mechanic that this is his cost from the VW dealer in town.
With labor, this little number is going to set me back! Thus, the questions about alternative solutions, etc. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

My car just had this pop up today. The car cranked slower than normal but its also -2deg outside. checked the battery and its good. I attempted to erase the code and it erased but came back after about 5seconds. The code will not erase. Any updates from ross-tech for any bugs on this? 

PS I have 02 passat 
Control module # 6q0-909-605C. 

I have found many used modules for around $80 


:beer::beer::beer: 

I dont want to spend christmas $$$ on a new airbag module


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

First I would check wiring at the module if there is any moisture present and check ground wire usually 65535 fault code is associate with module eprom failure because either electrical failure associated with momentary spike of higher voltage then required on ground wire problem , 
basic tools will be able to erase the code but the problem will return, since there is a problem with the eprom software version. usually high end tool can reload the eprom , those cheap Chinese tools are in most cases useless , 
I would try to get refurbished airbag module with the same part#


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

ya my vag-com and my otc genisys erase the code but it comes back. I am assuming the module failed. I found a tech article on a "rebuilding" website stating its a problem with the programming in the module and vw updated the part # with a new part to fix that issue. 

I'm just going to order a used module from LKQ its $80


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Slimjimmn said:


> ya my vag-com and my otc genisys erase the code but it comes back. I am assuming the module failed. I found a tech article on a "rebuilding" website stating its a problem with the programming in the module and vw updated the part # with a new part to fix that issue.
> 
> I'm just going to order a used module from LKQ its $80


 Good luck with that.You probably don't know that module need to have same part # including letters on the end and same index #. 
Index # is the one what makes coding differences in Air Bag module.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

you mean the color code. Its what determines what coding the module is set at in the factory.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/airbag-coding.html


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Update on this:
I bought a used module from a parts yard.
Installed the module
light is off

vag-com airbag and it has no codes and its was coded properly as per old module I removed.

$60 for the module
pita to replace, the 3 10mm nuts were a pain to get at, but if you remove the climatronic unit you can stick your hand in there and access the nuts better.


----------

